# Whats up!



## ShelleyK (May 2, 2009)

Hi Im Shelley
I found this site through Bob Hubbard...some names on here are familiar...I might know you. 
Im located just outside Buffalo NY
I train in Taekwondo and I just achieved green belt status on Thursday April 30,2009.  

Nice to meet ya'll!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 2, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## seasoned (May 2, 2009)

Welcome aboard ShelleyK.


----------



## ShelleyK (May 2, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## terryl965 (May 3, 2009)

Welcome Shelley and enjoy the site.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 3, 2009)

Welcome indeed.  I'm sure you'll find much to read and enjoy here at *MT* and we shall look forward to seeing some of the fruits of your labours on Cap'n Bob's wedding day .


----------



## bluekey88 (May 3, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 3, 2009)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## stickarts (May 3, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## ShelleyK (May 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 3, 2009)

Shelley is also an awesome photographer, just shot Susan and I's wedding yesterday.


----------



## morph4me (May 3, 2009)

Hello Shelly, welcome to MT


----------



## just2kicku (May 3, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## IcemanSK (May 3, 2009)

Welcome to MT, Miss K :ultracool


----------



## ShelleyK (May 3, 2009)

Thanks Iceman


----------



## MJS (May 3, 2009)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 4, 2009)

Welcome to Martial Talk!!! Happy posting!


----------



## ShelleyK (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcomes


----------



## arnisador (May 4, 2009)

Welcome! Heh, funny to have met you IRL before meeting you here!


----------



## ShelleyK (May 4, 2009)

Well I  hope I made a good impression!!


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey, by the way your photo shots are awesome! Probably the best I've seen.
Awesome work!


----------



## ShelleyK (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 4, 2009)

Whatz up?!  Welcome to MT!


----------



## Jack Meower (Jun 5, 2009)

Welcome!


----------

